# Muscle Research Thursday Sale...Whey to save you money!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Apr 28, 2016)

*Muscle Research* 
*Thursday Sale*



*This week we have a sale on one supplement that really puts on muscle mass...whey protein!!! 


Either if you are looking for a way to purchase 6lbs of protein at a discount, Muscle Research Whey Protein Isolate Bundle gives you exactly that and you get the benefit of choosing different flavors! 

If you are looking for a revolutionary protein blend that has so many health benefits that has the synergistic combo of whey and yogurt that is not only healthier than other protein choices on the market; it flat out tastes better...YoWhey is what you are looking for with 5 flavors to choose from!!!

Or maybe want to tap into TapouT Muscle Turbo Blend protein which is a rapidly absorbing ultra-pure formula designed to deliver superior nutrition, formulated with 100% premium, gluten free organic blend whey protein, we have you covered!!!

We also have Premium Powders DAA and ANS Diablo Pro Thermogenic on sale this week too!!!
*




















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!! 

Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## MidwestBeast (May 2, 2016)

As always, here are my thoughts on this week's sale items:



*Muscle Research Whey Isolate 6 lb. Bundle:*

This has been my go-to protein for a decent while ever since we released it. Both flavors are great and the profiles are fantastic. When you look at the price point on this and factor in free shipping, it's a great deal. You're getting a very low calorie protein with a stellar flavor. The vanilla is very subtle, yet tastes great. One thing I've yet to do, but plan to, is add in a bit of cinnamon. It's also great for cooking -- adds the protein and nice flavor without any extra calories from sugar and fat. The chocolate is still subtle, but a bit stronger than the vanilla. The best way I can describe it is the same flavor as like a Swiss Miss hot chocolate. Seriously. I even toyed with warming some up with a splash of milk and adding in some marshmallows. Too warm now for that, but I may dust that off next Winter. These proteins are also great to take a stronger flavored protein and add just a bit of that to this to experiment, too. The PES Select white chocolate mint (peppermint) that they released for a limited run in the Winter was too strong for me, but I love half a scoop of it to 1.5-2.5 scoops of chocolate MR Whey Isolate -- phenomenal. I'd imagine our Yo Whey pumpkin spice would be great with a half scoop to scoop added to some of our vanilla isolate and the strawberry, as well. Excellent product to pick up.
*
Premium Powders D-Apartic Acid (DAA):*

This is a pretty straight forward product. You're getting 270g (enough to run 3g/day for 3 different 4 week cycles for under $20 shipped to your door. This is a great one to run on cycle for libido support/maintaining natural production or to toss into PCT. If you're someone over 35, it's also a good compound to use to raise your testosterone levels naturally. One of the best parts of the PP bulk powder line is the ability to grab a flavor tub for only $5 extra. It's way better than shelling out for Crystal Light packets (which seem cheap, but do in fact add up) and they taste pretty good -- grape is my personal favorite. DAA is a very mild-tasting compound so not one you need a flavor system for, but if you want to nab it for another bulk powder, it's a good add-on.

*TapOut Turbo Blend Protein Powder:*

I'm not going to lie, I don't venture out very often any more when it comes to protein. I'm super content with MR whey isolate and Yo-Whey if I'm looking for a tasty treat that's more of an MRP. I very much enjoy a few of the PES Select flavors, too. So, this is a whey blend that yields 24g protein / 3.5g carbs (1g sugar) / 2g fat per scoop. Not bad at all on the specs and available in both chocolate or vanilla. I can't say I've tried this, so I don't know how the flavor is. I'm still opting for the whey isolate bundle because I love the cost, that it's isolate, and the flavors. But if you're interested in trying something new/else or you're just a die-hard MMA fan who loves the TapOut brand, now is the chance to try it.

*Muscle Research Yo-Whey:*

What can I say about Yo-Whey? I absolutely love it. So far I?ve only tried the chocolate thin mint and pumpkin spice flavors (none of the 3 ?regular? flavors) and they?re both phenomenal. They?re even better if you live near a Kroger and can mix them with CarbMaster milk (chocolate for the thin mint and vanilla for the pumpkin spice) ? that is an easy way to get an extra 11g protein (per 8 oz.) in only 60 or 80 extra calories (vanilla and chocolate, respectively). The thing you obviously have to keep an eye on is the macros; it?s not just protein. There are definitely some carbs in there and a little bit of fat. Yo-Whey makes for an excellent meal replacement and also great for bulking?and baking! Grab the pumpkin spice ahead of the Fall season ?you?ll be happy (it?s a very light flavor; not overly pumpkin at all). And now is the perfect time to grab the bag of Thin Mint and get all the delicious taste you want without those little girl scouts hounding you and all the extra hours on the treadmill you'd have to log  lol

*ANS Performance Diablo:*

This is one I really enjoy. It?s an awesome way to enjoy something delicious while cutting and making progress in your Summer goals. I know a lot of people really love Alphamine in the same type of category and this is right up to par with that. Both flavors -- Electric Lime and Pineapple Passion Fruit -- are very well done and equally tasty. The energy is good, but not over the top. My favorite way to enjoy it is to toss it into a shaker with ice cubes and ice cold water and sip on it during the mornings or pool-side in the afternoon. Easy way to replace a calorie-filled drink you might have on a hot day with one that will not only be calorie-free, but help you keep burning the fat. I really like this product.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (May 4, 2016)

*Wednesday Hump Day BUMP!!!
*
*Protein, get your protein before this sale ends tonight...last chance!!! Tomorrow is a new day, new sale, so get your Whey!!!*​


----------



## cane87 (May 4, 2016)

*Last day for this great sale guys! if you see an item on sale that interests you, jump on it.Tomorrow we will be moving on to our new sale, like we do every thursday! *


----------

